# My Homemade Pvc Shooter



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm really enjoying this forum. It's rekindled my enthusiasm for this style of shooting.

Nothing really startling or different from what you chaps are building but it was fun, and best of all it shoots

the kabob skewer darts. It's a 36 inch piece.

All I did for the mouthpiece, was hit a "double connector" up a bit with the hot air gun, and pushed it over a wooden

ball to flare out the end a bit. The connector on the end has just been drilled out to give it that suppressor look.

Also, a decent video I found on youtube showing how to make some duct tape cones which I

adopted for use.

Merry Christmas all,

Turtle


----------



## orcrender (Dec 8, 2012)

Good looking blowgun. Liked your video of making darts.


----------



## The Warrior (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice looking bg. I liked the video as well. Thanks for posting.


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice job on the vid


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

I dont think he made that vid....just sayin


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

That's right guys, I pulled it off youtube and made mine as he instructed because it was so simple.


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

hehe......I saw that on youtube months ago.....thats what mine are like


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

It really makes a nice cone the way boyer has it laid out. Quite a bit better than the other video I had posted

before. The only issue I'm having is when applying the outer duct tape I seem to be left with a bit of an

underseam (if you follow me) on some of the cones which I think means I have to be paying a bit more

attention to the angle of application when winding the outer layer of tape onto the other.


----------

